# Cats- let's see your golden oldies :)



## tessybear (11 February 2013)

This is our lovely Old lady Oscar who over her 15 years has never bit, scratched or hissed at anyone. Loves a good cuddle and as soon as you stroke her she breaks out into a purr 

Now enjoying a quiet retirement after many years hunting mice and wabbits'
























show us your Golden Oldie of the feline world


----------



## webble (11 February 2013)

Sandy on the left is 14 and Ava on the right is 10 







sharing


----------



## tessybear (11 February 2013)

What breed is Ava ? That face is beautiful !


----------



## webble (11 February 2013)

tessybear said:



			What breed is Ava ? That face is beautiful !
		
Click to expand...

She is a pedigree Devon Rex but came from a rescue we call her the alien. Sandy is a British Shorthair


----------



## pines of rome (11 February 2013)

This is my old boy Helby, he is sixteen!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 February 2013)

Here's my sister's siamese in her youth...







with the other two cats (very rare as she doesn't really like either of them)...







she must have been about 18 in that photo judging by the spotty one's size, as he's now the biggest of the three and the siamese will be 20 soon.


----------



## catxx (11 February 2013)

Here's my Minky, who lives with my dad, she's also 16. 







She did her leg in jumping off a fence (we think, she was just falling over one day!), surgery and stitches later and she's much better, but not so adventurous!


----------



## Django Pony (11 February 2013)

This is Mischief doing her "Buddha Cat" pose! She is 13.


----------



## Supertrooper (11 February 2013)

My little man....... Top Cat







We think he's about eleven now, came in to work last year (I'm a vet nurse) having been found in a warehouse. No chip and he soon found his way home with me 

As you can see he's fallen on his furry paws and we adore his furryness ;-) I'm very very glad that he found us xx


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (11 February 2013)

Jasmine on the left, lived to 18yo. This was taken last September, a few days before she was put to sleep. 
On the right is Kimberely, she's 11


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (11 February 2013)

Helps if I add the photo!!


----------



## Montyforever (11 February 2013)

The grump - 12 years old


----------



## pines of rome (12 February 2013)

This is fat Jaffa, he is thirteen!


----------



## E13 (12 February 2013)

No pictures, but I have two sisters, almost 15. I often wonder about their breeding, they're moggies but I reckon there's oriental in there. Anyone else worry too much?! Hopefully they've got many years to come but now every time there's a problem I'm like oh god!


----------



## spottybotty (12 February 2013)

This is Bagpuss. He was a stray from work.We had severall in one christmas, all the shelters were full up and I knew that he would be un rehomable, he was 17 with two teeth left ,half an ear missing, had chronic cat flu ,bandy front legs ,snored and dribbled for England but he was so sweet,I took him home. I knew he we wouldnt be with us long but he lasted another 18mths and had the life of luxery.


----------



## Sophie123 (12 February 2013)

Spottybotty, what a lovely thing to do. A great ending to little Baggy's story


----------



## Dizzydancer (12 February 2013)

Monty forever my cat does that exact look and holds her paw like that - it tries to move so she has to push it down with top paw weird!


----------



## WelshD (13 February 2013)

Old boy Starsky and new girl Dita


----------



## StormyMoments (18 February 2013)

Noodle who is 19 in september   being extra helpful laying all over my accounting work


----------

